# florida MUDFEST!!



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

anybody on here goin to okechobee mudfest ?? its gonna be wild!!!!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

when is it? never been to one but i would love to go if i can.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

feb 8,9,10


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

thinking we are. we were hoping to do mudmuckers that weekend just wa to far to go for some of the group


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wifey already has my b-day party planned for that weekend so we're out. 

Kinda catch 22 for us anyhow, heck of a party but not at all oriented for the quads.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

its jus fun for the party lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Same as jp I'm out. Not a good place for atvs. It's fun and all but not safe or anywhere decent riding for us


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep haven't been in years and prolly won't go back or at least with a bike....


----------

